# Wie seid Ihr zur Fotografie gekommen?



## Vitalis (8. Januar 2003)

Ja, das wollte Bubi in einem anderen Thread wissen. 

Hm, bei mir war das irgendwie ganz plötzlich. Fasziniert hat es mich schon immer, aber selten habe ich einen Gedanken daran verschwendet, selber zu fotografieren. Irgendwann kaufte ich mir schnellentschlossen eine sehr billige DigiCam, aber eigentlich nur für eBay und solche Dinge. Als ich sie dann allerdings hatte, konnte ich nicht aufhören zu fotografieren, ich war fasziniert und schnell wurde klar, daß ich eine bessere Kamera brauchte, denn diese hatte nichtmal Zoom und nur einen Fixfokus. Habe sie am zweiten Tag wieder in den Laden zurückgebracht, dann folgten einige Wochen in denen ich Unmengen an Infos zur Fotografie und Digicams aus dem Internet und aus Büchern verschlang. Am Ende kam ich an meine Finepix 602 und fotografiere jetzt seit vergangenem Juli, davor hatte ich niemals ne Kamera in der Hand.

Jetzt erzählt Ihr mal


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Es gab schon immer eine gewisse Verbindung zur Photographie ausgelöst durch meinen Vater dennoch bin ich aktiv erst seit ganz kurzer Zeit. Auslöser waren Diafilme meines Vaters, die ich durchgeguckt habe und schlichtweg begeistert war, zum Zweiten waren es Foren wie dieses hier und zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden anderen Teil war es die Wut auf DigitalVideo bezüglich der im Home bis semiprofi-Bereich erreichbaren Bildqualität.
Beim Filmen gibt es einen enormen Unterschied zwischen den Homecameras und den Profigeräten, während ich bei der Fotographie durch das vorhandene Equipment mit Profigeräten ausgestattet bin und da ich nuneinmal ein Qualitätsfetischist bin, war das mit Sicherheit auch ein Grund.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Januar 2003)

Hi,

also angefangen hab ich mit 5 Jahren und dieser Kamera *lol*






Es war aber keine echte Leidenschaft auf Dauer, erstmal.
Mein Vater hat aber schon seit Ewigkeiten eine recht gute Leica-Ausrüstung und hat damit auch viel fotografiert. Das hat sicherlich dazu geführt, dass ich ein ziemlich "visuell" veranlagter Mensch wurde. Konnte mich eigentlich schon immer für Bilder begeistern. Mit 14 oder 15 hab ich mir dann von Zeit zu Zeit mal die Leica ausgeliehen und z.B. in Zoos fotografiert, aber noch recht unregelmässig.

Beruflich hats mich dann doch in Richtung TV gezogen, die bunten Flimmerbilder eben. Erst als ich dann das Geld hatte, auf große Reisen zu gehen, kam auch die große Lust an der Fotografie. Also Equipment gekauft und los ging es. Zuerst eher noch so, dass ich mir die Länder erstmal mit meinen eigenen Augen anschaute und erst dann an den Sucher dachte. Dann aber doch immer stärker auf die Fotografie fixiert. Irgendwann kam der Punkt, wo ich das ganze professionell und neben meinem Hauptberuf anging. Im Augenblick ist es so, dass ich meinen Beruf immernoch ausübe, nebenberuflich recht erfolgreich einigermassen aufwändige Multimedia-Anwendungen produziere und eben meine Fotografie vermarkte, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. Leben muss ich nicht davon und das ist auch gut so.

Jo, das war kurz und bündig der Werdegang.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. Januar 2003)

Also erst mal vorne weg: Ich fotografiere erst richtig seit 4 Monaten. 

Vor ungefähr einem halben Jahr hat das auch alles angefangen.. Mein Vater fotografiert schon sehr sehr lange mit seiner Canon AE-1 und auch meine 2 Onkel und mein Opa kennen sich gut mit SLR Kameras aus.
Lag also irgendwie in der Familie. Dann sind wir nach Amerika geflogen und ich habe mir die AE-1 vom Vater ausgeliehen und seit dem interresiert mich das Thema... Mein Onkel hat dieses jahr eine neue Kamera gekauft und mit der durfte ich auch 2 Filme verschiessen, ich begann zu sparen und legte mir dann selbst eine Kamera zu.. Nun knippste ich dauert insofern ich Zeit habe und mir Motive über den Weg laufen..

Bin also noch blutiger Anfänger


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Januar 2003)

fotografiere im moment sehr wenig,
bin anfänger, werde aber bald damit
richtig anfangen.

mein vorteil, kenn einen fotografen,
dadurch könnte ich dann ein bischen
mit der d1 durch hamburg laufen,
mal sehn wann es klappt und wie die
bilder werden.


----------



## [orange_dot] (27. Januar 2003)

Ich habe zum heiligabend 1997 meine erste spiegelreflex bekommen (minolta dynax 300si). Dann hab ich ca. 1 jahr lang nur landschafts- und architekturfotografie gemacht. Am Anfang des jahres 1998 habe ich eine Dynax 800si gekommen, ab diesm zeitpunkt hab ich auch personen fotografiert. Bis zu diesem zeitpunt hatte ich 2 ausstellungen und arbeite bei der zeitung als fotograf. Ich überlege nun ob ich mal auf digital umsteigen sollte, doch ich habe noch keine digitale spiegelreflex für mich gefunden.

cu [orange_dot]


----------



## hagi2k2 (16. Februar 2003)

ich war schon immer nen fotofreak,
fällt mir immerwieder auf,wenn ich
meine fotos in meinen alben betrachte
habe bei klassenfahrten zig filme verbraucht,
hier und da, dies und das. Habe seit einem Jahr
ne Digicam, mit der fotografiere ich auch sehr viel
Mal sehen wann ich mir endlich ne richtig gute Cam kaufen kann.

Peace!


----------



## 3DMaxler (16. Februar 2003)

fotografieren hat mich eigentlich schon immer gereitzt und da ich die möglichkeit hatte ein praktikum bei einem fotografen zu bekommen habe ich dies auch gemacht. und nun streif ich manchmal nachts mit meiner minolta 8000i durch die straßen und versuche was gutes zu schießen. das geht aber erst seid einem monat.. also bin ich noch realtiv ein frischling.

jo soviel zu mir.


----------



## tool (16. Februar 2003)

Ich fotografiere eigentlich erst seit ich das Fach "Fotodesign" in der Schule habe (also seit ca. 1,5 Jahren). Davor habe ich immer nur Freunde bei irgendwelchen Feiern etc. fotografiert und halt im Urlaub. Wobei das fuer mich nicht in die Sparte "kuenstlerisch wertvoll" faellt.

Seit letztem Mittwoch bin ich extrem begeistert, denn die Fotos, die wir an diesem Tag in unserem kleinen Studio in der Schule gemacht haben, sind ziemlich gut geworden.
Heute habe ich auch wieder kraeftig fotografiert. Es ist doch sehr erstaunlich, wie schoen selbst kleine Dinge sein koennen.

Hab mir vor ein paar Monaten eine Sony DSC-P51 Digitalkamera gekauft, davor hatte ich die ca. 20 Jahre alte Olympus-Spiegelreflex meinens Vaters.


----------



## TheMike (6. März 2003)

hmmm ... 

also ich hab mich das erste mal intensiver mit der knipserei beschäftigt, als ich bei dreharbeiten für nen film mitarbeiten konnte. da hat es schauspieler, kulissen und ab und zu mal drehpausen ... was braucht man mehr?   *gg*

dann hab ich mir nach und nach ne ausrüstung zugelegt ... erst kleinbild und bald auch mittelformat.
irgendwann hab ich auch ne studio-einrichtung und n studio beisammen gehabt ... 
und halt immer wieder knipsen ... üben, üben, üben ... 

und inzwischen knips ich zwar nimmer sooo viel ... aber dafür werd ich bezahlt dafür ... shooting-aufträge


----------



## Kind der Sonne (16. März 2003)

Seit ungefähr gehe ich immer öfter in unsere Stadtbibliothek und als mir da aufgefallen ist, dass man dort auch Zeitschriften ausleihen kann habe ich mir am laufenden Band die "ColorFoto" mitgenommen.
Sehr praktisch war dann, dass mein Vater (der zwar eigentlich nicht so viel fotografiert) sich zum gleichen Zeitpunkt eine Digicam anschaffen wollte. Dann haben mein vater und ich die zusammen angeschafft.


----------



## Lord Brain (20. Mai 2003)

Kann mich gar nicht mehr errinern, wann ich angefangen habe zu fotografieren. Jedenfalls war ih noch verdammt jung und habe im Prinzip nur herumgeknipst.
Später habe ich mich lediglich auf Urlaubstrips mit dem Fotografieren beschäftigt. Allerdings nur mit schlechten Kameras, die alles selbst gemacht haben.
Wirklich dafür interessieren tu' ich mich dafür erst seit kurzem.
Da ich im Juni eine Runde nach Marokko reise und dort endlich mal "richtige" Fotos machen will habe ich mir von meinem netten Großvater eine ältere Spiegelreflex mit ein Paar Extras (Filter, Zwischenringe usw.) ausgeliehen.
Und nun bin ich häufig am Knipsen, nein, jetzt kann man es fotografieren nennen, wenn ich Zeit habe.
Ach so...fotografieren tu' ich mit ' ner "Praktika DTL3"





(im Bild ist eine andere Bauart abgebildet...DTL3 und MTL3 sehen sich aber verdammt ähnlich)


----------



## Leola13 (21. Mai 2003)

Vorab : erst einmal super, daß hier in dies Forum in der letzten
Zeit ein wenig Bewegung kommt !  

Ich hab vor langen Jahren mit einer einfachen Knipserkamera angefangen
und dabei recht gute Ergebnisse erzielt. (Auf Omas Geburtstagsfeier waren fast alle Bilder scharf und die Köpfe waren auch vorhanden.)
Danach gings dann los : NIKON 301, FOTO CREATIV Abo, irgendwann auch
mal Dunkelkammer (mein Herz schlägt für SW), viele Bücher, etc.

Zur Zeit fotografiere ich mit NIKON F90x und einer billig Kodak Digi.
Leider aus Platz und Zeitgründen keine Dunkelkammer mehr, dafür hab ich aber PS. 
Eine Spiegelreflex Digi von NIKON/Kodak ist in Planung aber noch nicht
budgetiert.  

Auf weitere fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit.
Ciao Stefan


----------

